
Do's and Don'ts of Code Review - supjeff
As a long-time developer who has reviewed a lot of code, and had a lot of code reviewed, I would like to share some of my Dos and Don&#x27;ts of code reviews:<p>DO point out logical errors.<p>DO point out possible memory leaks or performance shortfalls.<p>DO give examples for resolving potential issues.<p>DO ask questions related to functionality.<p>DON&#x27;T withhold approval for stylistic deviations.<p>DON&#x27;T withhold approval for stylistic deviations.<p>DON&#x27;T withhold approval for stylistic deviations.<p>DON&#x27;T withhold approval for stylistic deviations.<p>Thank you!
======
bitfield
This depends on the context, though. In my open source projects, I have many
contributors, so it's important to maintain a consistent style throughout (for
example, naming conventions, so that the same data is always called the same
thing).

A commercial software project will also have a 'house style' which all
contributors are required to follow. It's okay to withhold approval on this
basis.

What I think you're saying, and I agree with it, is "don't withhold approval
just because this isn't _your_ style".

